# 7 week old, blind AND deaf puppy needs a home!!



## paytonsmommy (Jan 14, 2010)

Marcy is a 7 week old blind *and* deaf puppy who is in my foster care from a kill shelter. Unfortunately, my dogs aren't as supportive of this foster girl, and things are getting very tense at my house. I am finding it difficult to find another, more appropriate foster home, and her time is running out. Is there anyone or any organization that can help Marcy? She is a super spunky lady who runs through the house and the snow, and plays with other dogs, and deserves to find an understanding home. I will take care of all transport and all vet care until she can find her place with you! Please help me help her!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

No luck from BDA yet? I commented on their page, but I was hoping a foster had worked out.

I keep thinking about bringing her here, since she has adjusted so well, but it just really isn't a good time. Maybe if I wasn't in school, and maybe if my dogs were more understanding. Two would be fine, one would be cautious, and the other would be down right nasty.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I emailed you, but the Michigan Samoyed rescue has contacted me and are interested in taking her! I sent them your contact information as well. I think we have a foster home!!


----------



## SimbasMom (Feb 27, 2008)

oh the poor little dear. i hope you find a good home for her!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

SimbasMom said:


> oh the poor little dear. i hope you find a good home for her!


I don't know if the OP will be posting anymore, but I do have confirmation from the Michigan Samoyed Rescue and they are awaiting her arrival.


----------



## paytonsmommy (Jan 14, 2010)

Marcy has found her way to her new foster home with a perfectly suited and willing family. Thank you for all the views and replies, this is a wonderful network of people. My family and Marcy will always be thankful for the chance she has been given.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh, I am SO happy to hear this!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

That's fantastic! I'm so glad she's in a good home. Hope her forever home is found soon.


----------

